# Best LED light for under $100?



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

My commuter was recently stolen, along with the lights I had mounted on it. Luckily, it was a relatively cheap set of blackburn lights.

I am looking for something that actually projects light, rather than just being visible. I would like something that is easily removed and does not have an external battery pack. I have seen a few pics over the years of lights that are essentially a small aluminum flashlight with a handlebar mount. This would be nice as it would be easy to throw the light in my bag after I lock up my bike.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

How about  Planet Bike's Blaze/Superflash combo?


----------



## mrwibble (Aug 23, 2007)

Exposure lights are very good...


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

mrwibble said:


> Exposure lights are very good...


Just looked at those, they are EXACTLY what I am looking for, but well over $100.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i paid 48 shipped for a *900 lumen* mte SSC P7 light, two 18650 batteries (about an hour run time on full blast, so two hours if you keep the spare in your pack), and a charger from dealextreme.com

could have added a second light for 30 more, but this should be more than enough lighting for trail riding, and nearly overkill for commuting.

its not a real 900 lumen, more like 500-600.. but still, you cant even find 200 lumen lights for under 100 bucks.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I was going to suggest the NiteRider Minewt Mini-USB but you specified "no external battery packs". It has a MSRP of $120 but it can be purchased for about $80. I have one that I use for commuting and it works well for me. It was made for commuting and it can be easily charged via your USB port on your computer at work or with a wall-wart.

Alternatively, you can get a Fenix or other hand-held flashlight and get a mount for it to attach it to your handlebars for under $100. The way to make it work is to use NiMH rechargable batteries and have two sets to use, one as a backup.


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

Where can you find a mount for the flashlight?


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

dealextreme sells mounts.. i was just planning on making my own to mount it on the stem instead of bars.


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

Ok, I just found the mounts on there. Do either of you have pictures of the light projection from the lights that you got?


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

theres a bunch in the DIY lights section.. mines still in the mail.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i'd second the minewt recommendation. the external battery is tiny and mounts to the stem. 3 hr run time and is easily the brightest light for the money i've ever seen. i personally have a princetontec switchback 3 for my commuter/24 hour race/do everything headlight.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

the minewt is 150 lumen for 200 bucks.. an extremely far cry from the most light for the money when some of us are getting 4 times the light for 1/4th the price.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

homebrew or something off the shelf? and a lumens rating is good and all but out in the world functional light is a different matter. at any rate it's pretty bright and tiny, and works great.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

minewt Mini Usb is $90 and 110 lumens.


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

how much to do build a light? I would enjoy the project as long as it still keeps the total cost under $100


----------



## mrwibble (Aug 23, 2007)

Sometimes you just have to stump up the cash. I have the joystick max and you will not be disappointed, especially the latest ones...


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

mrwibble said:


> Sometimes you just have to stump up the cash. I have the joystick max and you will not be disappointed, especially the latest ones...


I am not opposed to spending money, and the Joystick is exactly what I am looking for. But if I can find an alternative for a fraction of the cost, then I'd rather do that.

Anyone have experience with the Fenix P3D Q5 Premium from dealsextreme.com?


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't personally have any experience with Fenix lights but there are a lot of really satisfied Fenix customers out there.

Before I bought my Mini-USB I was going to buy a Fenix flashlight but the USB came along and that just made a lot more sense to me. I'm sitting in front of a computer all day at work anyway so why not plug my battery into it to charge it while I'm there? With a flashlight the problem I had was that the batteries may not have enough charge to get me home so I would end up having to carry a spare set. That means that I'll need to rotate the batteries as they run out of juice, try to keep track of which batteries are low and which ones are half-way through their cycle, etc. It's just a lot more work than I need after climbing that big hill that leads to my house (400' within two miles). What happens if I forget to charge the batteries the previous night? We don't have battery chargers at work so I'd be SOL. These are things to consider: the logistics of what you are using to light your way.


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Dinotte 200L-AA-S
a real quality 200 lumen light for $95

Small, easy mount, easy battery mounting and removal from bike (or helmet).

Before I bought my Ayup the Dinotte was my only winter road illumination light. I also used it for a helmet mount on night time trail rides.

The $95 version doesn't give you batteries but it has everything else. I don't suggest getting it with the stock batteries anyway. Since it runs on AA nickel metal hydride rechargeables, you are better off going to amazon and buying a quality charger and batteries for $40 or so. They will last longer and burn longer. I recommend the LaCrosse charger and the Sanyo 2700mAh batteries.

So, yes, all told you are over $100 unless you already have a charger and batteries sitting around (which you probably do).

I can't say enough good things about the Dinotte. VERY solidly built, very good pattern, bright as hell, easy 1 button operation, 3 flash modes, 3 brightness levels that are significantly different, waterproof, does not get hot, lightweight...awesome light. Go ask around in the lighting forum about the Dinotte.

Oh...I have several friends with MiNewts and they are nowhere near as bright as the Dinotte.

http://www.nexternal.com/dinotte/Product66

Home page:
dinottelighting.com


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

Another comment I'd like to add...I run my Dinotte now as a helmet light only. My Ayup is on the bars.

There are a few advantages to the helmet mount.

1. I can point it right in drivers' faces when they come up to an intersection and don't see me. You know it's working when they squint and shield their eyes.
2. When I get off the bike, the light goes with me. I don't have to worry about taking it off the bike. Very convenient.
3. I can illuminate my computer or anything I'm fiddling with easily.

Just food for thought.

Oh, if you want to spring the extra money for what I feel is the absolute best LED light on the market...the AYUP is flat amazing. 320 Lumens...LiIon battery, dual adjustable beams, helmet or handlebar mount, cool running, very very light!! A major bargain at $185 ($250 Australian). People are constantly flagging me down and asking what kind of light I have.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

the flashlight route sounds good but in practice it kinda sucks. burn times are low and beam patterns suck. when you just compare lumens they sound like a great deal but on the trail they suck. having owned a lot of various lights over the last 15 years i can assure you that this market is competitive and you get what you pay for. 

i currently use the exposure lights and am very pleased. i have a light and motion stella that i think is pretty good for the money. had several different niteriders over the years that were generally good but i like my exposure maxxd the most.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Thats a tough call. I was looking for the same thing and made my own with three LEDs, board and some copper pipe. BUT the biggest expense was the battery, a LION, ran me 80 with the charger.


----------



## citybiker (Mar 20, 2008)

I use this Topeak light. OPTIONAL external battery pack if you want to ride for more than 3 hours at night... it is durable, bright, has a "blink" mode, and can be used as a flashlight for nighttime repairs. Easily clips in and out of the handlebar mount.
I paid $95.00 for the kit that included the external battery pack with stem cap mount.

http://www.topeak.com/products/Lights/WhiteLiteHP3W


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 18, 2008)

I use a river rock headlamp from target that is 15.00 and 160lumens and a coleman AA flashlight with CREE XR in it and it was 30.00 for 115. I mount the coleman to the bars wit ha zip tie and the river rock goes on the helmet with 2 straps.


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

citybiker said:


> I use this Topeak light. OPTIONAL external battery pack if you want to ride for more than 3 hours at night... it is durable, bright, has a "blink" mode, and can be used as a flashlight for nighttime repairs. Easily clips in and out of the handlebar mount.
> I paid $95.00 for the kit that included the external battery pack with stem cap mount.
> 
> http://www.topeak.com/products/Lights/WhiteLiteHP3W


What kind of battery does it take if you're not using the battery pack?


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

uses CR123A lithium ion batteries.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

sigh

cateye singleshot $80
cateye singleshot plus $105
Light and Motion Vega 120 $130
Nightflux photon 4 $130

http://www.rei.com/search?cat=4500120&cat=4500819&sortby=Price%3A+Low+-+High&hist=cat%2C4500120%3ABike+Lights^cat%2C4500819%3ARechargeable+Light+Systems


----------



## Tweezak (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess just do the research yourself.

I looked at beam patterns and light output vs. price vs. weight. At the time I bought mine, the Dinotte was the best light in my price range and used off-the-shelf batteries and charger. When I decided I wanted a helmet light and a handlebar light, I settled on the Ayup because it was very bright for the money.

A good, concise summary is available here:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/lights-shootout-light-meter-measurements/

Beam Pattern Comparisons are here:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/page/2/
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/bike-lights-shootout-beam-pattern-comparison/

Light testing main page:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/


----------



## ericcc65 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll second the P7 from dealextreme.


----------



## wiretapstudios (Jun 16, 2008)

CupOfJava said:


> minewt Mini Usb is $90 and 110 lumens.


+1 for this one, super bright, very light, even with the external battery it's smaller than a lot of non-battery pack lights, and you can charge by the wall or usb if needed. After 4 other lights, this is by far the best for my purposes.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

jonlong said:


> My commuter was recently stolen, along with the lights I had mounted on it. Luckily, it was a relatively cheap set of blackburn lights.
> 
> I am looking for something that actually projects light, rather than just being visible. I would like something that is easily removed and does not have an external battery pack. I have seen a few pics over the years of lights that are essentially a small aluminum flashlight with a handlebar mount. This would be nice as it would be easy to throw the light in my bag after I lock up my bike.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I don't know if this is already available in North America, but you can do a search:

DOSUN M1

It's available here in the Philippines for about USD50.

Check out this local review of the M1.


----------



## Giant-Lander (Feb 13, 2009)

r1Gel said:


> I don't know if this is already available in North America, but you can do a search:
> 
> DOSUN M1
> 
> ...


Any more info on this??? Looks interesting!


----------



## kd5udb (May 7, 2009)

The Dinotte's are on sale direct right now. Just ordered another one direct offf their site if you are still looking. Look for the 200L (200 Lumen) models.

I got the one without the batteries are charger, I use my own larger NiMH packs.

http://www.dinottelighting.com/

Chris - Baton Rouge


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

My apologies for resurrecting an old thread, but I *finally* started working again and would like to begin commuting for my swing shift. I was curious what the OP ended-up getting and how well the new set-up has been working?

Also, are there any current bargains on any of the lights/system suggested previously in this post?


Planet Bike Alias SC Bicycle Light System

Planet Bike Blaze ½W & SuperFlash Light Set

MTE SSC P7 900-Lumen 5-Mode Super LED Flashlight

NiteRider Minewt Mini-USB

Dinotte 200L-AA-S

Topeak WhiteLite HP 3W

Others?

Thanks!


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Check the DIY Dinotte thread in Lights DIY. I built one out of a broken flashlight, a piece of steerer tube and odds and ends from old light builds. It's running a Cree MC-E and puts out at least 500 lumen.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

pinkrobe said:


> Check the DIY Dinotte thread in Lights DIY. I built one out of a broken flashlight, a piece of steerer tube and odds and ends from old light builds. It's running a Cree MC-E and puts out at least 500 lumen.


Thanks, Pinkrobe, that's a great thread. Unfortunately for me, I am a complete mechanical and electronic moron. Those who know me well might actually abbreviate that description to simply moron, but I digress...

For me, I'm going to have to go with an affordable and reliable off-the-shelf system to get me started. My commute will be 10 miles each way on a combination of country and suburban roads. The suburban roads have decent bike lines and some lighting, but the country roads have no shoulders and minimal - if any - lighting.


----------



## tao (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Bike-H...Q24Y/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1250008241&sr=8-4


----------



## jawnn (Mar 26, 2009)

*searching for the right light*

searching for the right light can be very difficult
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=548846&highlight=bicycle+lights


----------



## bobthemtnbiker (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=138


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

bobthemtnbiker said:


> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=138


There is no way you'll find a better deal than this... nothing comes close for the money right now. I have been night riding with one of these a few times a week for a couple months now with tons of light and no issues. Others have had similar experiences (the only bad words about this are hypothetical, I have not seen one post of a failure).


----------

